# I'm proud to be a *******.



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I seen this and wanted to share. Not quite sure which category to put this in.

This is not the type of ******* jokes we usually hear, this is beautiful.

_We have enjoyed the ******* jokes for years. It's time to take a reflective look at the core _

_beliefs of a culture that values home, family, country and God. If I had to stand before a dozen _
_terrorists who threaten my life, I'd choose a half dozen or so ******** to back me up. _

_Tire irons, squirrel guns and grit -- that's what ******** are made of. _
_If you feel the same, pass this on to your ********* friends. Y'all know who ya are._
_._
*You might be a ******* if:* _It never occurred to you to be offended by the phrase, 'One nation, under God'._ 
*You might be a ******* if:* _You've never protested about seeing the 10 Commandments_
_posted in public places._ 
*You might be a ******* if*_: __You still say 'Christmas' instead of 'Winter Festival.'_ 
_*You might be a ******* if: *__You bow your head when_ _someone prays._ 
_*You might be a ******* if:*_ _You stand and place your hand over your heart when they play the National Anthem._
*You might be a ******* if:* _You treat our armed forces veterans with great respect, and always have._
*You might be a ******* if:* _You've never burned an American flag, nor intend to._ 
*You might be a ******* if: *_You know what you believe and you aren't afraid to say so, no matter who is listening._
*You might be a ******* if*_: __You respect your elders and raised your kids to do the same._
*You might be a ******* if:* _You'd give your last dollar to a friend._
*You might be a ******* if:*_ You believe in God & Jesus and believe that others have the right to_ _believe in which ever God they believe in!_

_I'M PROUD TO BE A *******. _


----------

